# Needed: Power on Board upgrade, will provide parts



## powerpee (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, this is the most obvious place to post this request. I have a power on board HID- and would like to upgrade it to 100W.. I'll provide the ballast and light. I don't have the time or expertise to figure out the wiring (would like to keep the charge indicator intact and working if possible). If anyone is interested please let me know.


----------

